# O & W Mp Auto Logos?



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I like military watches but now little about their history.

Please, could someone tell me the meaning of the MP and Circle T logos on these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not sure of the mp but the t in a circle was the sign for the kind of radioactive lume used, the 't' is for tritium, 'P' in a circle is for Promethium.....

The MP is probably just O+Ws model number?


----------

